
New Lean Startup Conference website, speakers, agenda - epi0Bauqu
http://www.startuplessonslearned.com/2010/03/new-conference-website-speakers-agenda.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+startup%2Flessons%2Flearned+%28Lessons+Learned%29
======
jf
I've got some 50% discount codes for this event, courtesy of Microsoft
BizSpark.

Contact me for details.

------
DenisM
Who's going? I'm kind of chocking on the $700 admission price - it feels like
a lot of money.

On the other hand when I ask myself "if given $700 what would you spend it on,
that would be clearly more useful than this conference?" I can't come up with
an answer.

Hello, cognitive dissonance...

~~~
NEPatriot
There is a simulcast option
[https://spreadsheets.google.com/viewform?hl=en&formkey=d...](https://spreadsheets.google.com/viewform?hl=en&formkey=dHpRSEYwbjJ3QXl3VkJsWVY2ZFBGWEE6MA)

------
revorad
I hate to be cynical but I can't see the lean in $700.

~~~
bigsassy
Lean != Cheap. The "Lean" in Lean Startup is more about efficiency and less
about money.

~~~
nreece
Lean is about efficiency, but also about being frugal -- just like any other
business. Lean is largely about reducing waste (muda). In my opinion, a $700
event about "lean" business is counter-effective and a waste of money for many
startups.

------
staunch
It just seems disingenuous. All the talk about a happy community working
together for the betterment of all involved and the $700-$2500 price being
charged by one party for simply organizing the event.

Startup School is the real deal.

